
Discovery of a bevy of quasars boosts efforts to understand galaxies' origins - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-03-discovery-bevy-quasars-boost-efforts.html
======
tomcam
I need to figure out how to work the phrase "bevy of quasars" into daily
conversation more often

------
sbierwagen
Wrong link? Title describes [https://phys.org/news/2017-03-discovery-bevy-
quasars-boost-e...](https://phys.org/news/2017-03-discovery-bevy-quasars-
boost-efforts.html) but submission points at a story about Mars terraforming.

~~~
sctb
Thanks! I suppose we'll go with the title here, so we've updated the link from
[https://phys.org/news/2017-03-future-space-colonization-
terr...](https://phys.org/news/2017-03-future-space-colonization-terraforming-
habitats.html).

